# My chaco and ivory elongate tortoises



## kytuan (Nov 26, 2013)

just share my tortoises pics


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice. That ivory is beautiful.


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree just beautiful


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow... Such beautiful torts! Absolutely stunning


----------



## Blakem (Nov 26, 2013)

very unique and interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 26, 2013)

thats just awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2013)

That chaco is so pretty! I would love to have some of those.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 27, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 27, 2013)

Love them. Wow. Thanks for sharing their wonderfulness.
Hey, where is Kelly? Did Kelly pass out and therefore has not been able to comment on the cool cool chaco? : )


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2013)

I love the look of the Ivories and I like their cave, too.. Looks natural while functional.


----------



## andreita01 (Dec 2, 2013)

wowwwwwww


----------



## kytuan (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks , yes they are really really nice .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 6, 2013)

Agree. I love your tortoises. They are stunning!
Now, the chaco,have to say, is a trip. It kinda looks like a sulcata that went into the washing machine, like a wool sweater, and shrunk. 
How old is yours? And is it captive bred or did it come in long ago? Sure wish there were more of them in the States. Cuties.


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 6, 2013)

OMGGâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Kituan,
Your Elongata Ivory are beautiful!
They have generated baby?
They are on sale?
I live in Sardinia (Italy)


----------



## reatrocity (Dec 28, 2013)

Can I haz plz? Hahah.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 28, 2013)

The Chaco...
Excuse my ignorance, I'm pretty new to tortoises...but what is a chaco? It's incredibly beautiful!!!!!


----------



## juli11 (Dec 28, 2013)

A beautiful tortoise from Paraguay. (Gran Chaco)


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 28, 2013)

Chaco is a holy grail type of tortoise. Here in the USA at least. Not imported in much from their native South America. They look like sulcata that got put in the wash and shrunk to me. Mini me of sulcata. Lovely. Love their faces. But reading about them, hard to breed in captivity. They are cute but seems like one of those experienced owners only kind of tortie.

Here is an informational link, Elohi ... http://www.anapsid.org/chaco.html


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 1, 2014)

PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

